# Looking for a Whizzer Pal Seat



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Aug 18, 2015)

Hi everyone I was wondering if anyone has a whizzer pal seat they might be willing to sell. Thanks and please post pics if you do.


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Oct 11, 2015)

Bump. Still interested in finding one of these pal seats. Pm me if you have one.


----------



## kirk thomas (Oct 12, 2015)

I have a red one I would sell for $350. I live in near Syracuse NY and would be willing to meet you half way between for pick up. 

You can just see it in the pictures on the 1940 Schwinn between the red Ace and the yellow straight bar. The seat is in pretty nice condition with some of the decal still there. I will get some better pictures for you today. Thanks, Kirk


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Oct 12, 2015)

Would you maybe be able to post a few pics? I'll have to think on it.


----------



## catfish (Oct 12, 2015)

They show up. You be able to find one. I'd check with Memory Lane. I know they had some back in April.


----------



## kirk thomas (Oct 12, 2015)

Here's a couple pictures of my Pal seat I would sell. Thanks, Kirk


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Oct 12, 2015)

Would you be willing to negotiate any?


----------



## kirk thomas (Oct 12, 2015)

How about $300


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Oct 12, 2015)

Sent pm Kirk.


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Oct 12, 2015)

Still. Looking if anyone has one.......


----------



## bricycle (Oct 12, 2015)

wish I still had this one, I'd sell to you for $150.00 I bought off e-bay for $115.00 shipped.


----------



## bikiba (Oct 12, 2015)

there was one at Trexlertown not this october, but last. The guy wanted $70. Was repainted lightblue.


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Oct 12, 2015)

bikiba said:


> there was one at Trexlertown not this october, but last. The guy wanted $70. Was repainted lightblue.




Wish I was there. Anyone know who it was and if they still have it!!!


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Oct 14, 2015)

Worked out a deal today! Thanks everyone for your help.


----------

